# Is there a good way to sex ghost mantid nymphs?



## femmephyllocrania (Jul 30, 2008)

I know you can count segments or look at the crown when they're adults, but what about nymphs? Is there any good way to tell the sex when they're still small?


----------



## mrblue (Jul 30, 2008)

both those methods work as nymphs too.


----------



## femmephyllocrania (Jul 30, 2008)

mrblue said:


> both those methods work as nymphs too.


Oh the guy who sold them to me said you couldn't count the segments of the nymphs. That's good to know, though. Is the number the same for nymphs?


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2008)

Counting segments is how you sex nymphs, not adults. Adults are quite different in several different ways. I can glance at an adult and tell if it is male or female and it surprises me if anyone has trouble sexing adults. Of course to count segments the larger the mantis is the easier it will be for nymphs.


----------



## femmephyllocrania (Jul 30, 2008)

Rick said:


> Counting segments is how you sex nymphs, not adults. Adults are quite different in several different ways. I can glance at an adult and tell if it is male or female and it surprises me if anyone has trouble sexing adults. Of course to count segments the larger the mantis is the easier it will be for nymphs.


I don't know many of the differences between adult sexes. I've only been told to count segments and look at the crown. I've also heard the females are larger, but these nymphs I have now are my first P. paradoxa ever so I've yet to experience adults for myself.

Anyway, though I will count again later to be sure, I've just done a quick count on mine and I think they're all female


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 30, 2008)

Cass said:


> I don't know many of the differences between adult sexes. I've only been told to count segments and look at the crown. I've also heard the females are larger, but these nymphs I have now are my first P. paradoxa ever so I've yet to experience adults for myself. Anyway, though I will count again later to be sure, I've just done a quick count on mine and I think they're all female


Females are mainly larger with bigger and wider abdomen. I am not sure of alot of differences but my ghosts are L3 and i have them sexed.


----------



## MantidLord (Jul 30, 2008)

Just look at the end of the abdomen. If it has a large last segment (female). Small final segment (male).  Of course, I'm assuming this is the same for ghosts(?)


----------



## hogosha (Aug 6, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> Females are mainly larger with bigger and wider abdomen. I am not sure of alot of differences but my ghosts are L3 and i have them sexed.


Along with the "thicker/wider" crown the females have noticeably shorter and thinner antenna than the males.

Must be my eyes getting old but I couldn't count the segments on the abdomen of my ghosts until at least L4.


----------



## Mantis Dictator (Aug 6, 2008)

The females have triangular shaped "shields" on their thorax while males have diamond shaped "shields".


----------



## Giosan (Aug 20, 2008)

Ghosts nymphs are probably the easiest to sex as nymphs! I have mine sexed even at L1. If you're eyes aren't that good you could take a photo of the abdomen and zoom in later. This way you see the end of the abdomen better.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 20, 2008)

i had 2 ghost males l2 and i just had to look at the (already alot) larger horn and segments.. so easy

even with my ###### cam i make pics and am sure of the gender. now i have 2 pairs(thx giosan  )


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 21, 2008)

Giosan said:


> Ghosts nymphs are probably the easiest to sex as nymphs! I have mine sexed even at L1. If you're eyes aren't that good you could take a photo of the abdomen and zoom in later. This way you see the end of the abdomen better.


Thats what I do with my ant nymphs :lol:


----------

